# Richie Sambora's Rig! lots of pics



## archgabriel54 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thought you dudes might appreciate this even though its not metal or 7 string related. 
I work for a crewing company in Melbourne called Gig power, Today we were loading in for Bon jovi and I managed to have a huuuuge chat with Richie Sambora's guitar tech . I thought, man the org dudes would probably like to see this rig, so he let me take some pictures.
Enjoy 


I was surprised that he was using JCM 2000's. I was under the impression they were crap?! The guitar tech said the first year they were made they were really good. Any thoughts?







Richie is rockn the iso cabs with a Celestion Vintage 30 in one and a Celestion Gold in the other. Mics were a _Sennheiser 421_ and Shure SM57 inside. He had some standard Marshall cabs on stage too.










He also had a hammond Leslie rotating speaker in another rack case






Rack action! Richie has a axess electronics Midi foot controller on stage so he can screw around when ever he likes and one back stage with the rack gear so the tech can make all the main changes.





I was so stoked when i saw the talk box.













Close ups of the rack











The thing with this is that, the other half of the guitars are out of the picture...









Hope you enjoyed kids!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 9, 2010)

Seriously, sweet pics dude! Didn't know you work for Gig power.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Dec 9, 2010)

Fuck yeah that is awesome, pretty surprised about the jcm2000's but its still cool


----------



## Blazerok (Dec 9, 2010)

Cool! Great post, i found the isocab/leslie section very interesting!
It must have been awesome to meet richie's tech!


----------



## aiur55 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats a lot of gear lol. That was pretty awesome!


----------



## AK DRAGON (Dec 9, 2010)

Clean Up Isle 1!


----------



## archgabriel54 (Dec 9, 2010)

Blazerok said:


> Cool! Great post, i found the isocab/leslie section very interesting!
> It must have been awesome to meet richie's tech!



Yeah man he was one of those dudes that had been in the industry for years. I asked him if he'd worked with any metal bands.. He laughed and told me he started of with the bay area thrashes. I was like i love you.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Dec 10, 2010)

archgabriel54 said:


> I was surprised that he was using JCM 2000's. I was under the impression they were crap?! The guitar tech said the first year they were made they were really good. Any thoughts?



I wouldn't say the JCM 2000's are crap. I'd prefer a DSL over the TSL, but still wouldn't be my first choice when going Marshall. 

Thanks for the pics! Sambora is a beat.


----------



## Decipher (Dec 10, 2010)

Cool pics man! That is weird about the JCM2000's..... I thought I had heard he was rocking the Diezel VH4's.

Nice to see the Rivera Silent Sisters in action too.


----------



## 7string_dreamin (Dec 10, 2010)

Talk boxes are fun. I haven't had mine setup since I moved into this condo. There is not enough room! Impressive collect he has there.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 10, 2010)

am i the only one who was singing 

CAUSE I'M WANTED
WANTED
DEAD OR ALIVE.......solo....


----------



## Ostia Man (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice pics, sooooo many heads!!!

I have two jcm 2000 dsl, and they ARE great amps! just not for metal, and not if you want that classic marshall sound. But somewhere in between.
For what I do they great, like this:

Its a mix between the dsl and a rectifier.(my band)


----------



## petereanima (Dec 10, 2010)

Decipher said:


> Cool pics man! That is weird about the JCM2000's..... I thought I had heard he was rocking the Diezel VH4's.
> 
> Nice to see the Rivera Silent Sisters in action too.



He was using Herberts until 1-2 years ago, and switched then to Marshall.



ralphy1976 said:


> am i the only one who was singing
> 
> CAUSE I'M WANTED
> WANTED
> DEAD OR ALIVE.......solo....



no, me too!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 10, 2010)

du bist die beste!!!!!!

it's all the same
only the faces change...

more seriously : i thought in his BJ days he was a marshall / fender endorsee... and i always thought he had remained with Marshall..obviously not!!!

i would have expected the Diezel to be a bit too radical for his style of music, wouldn't you say? (i don't expect him to use a VHS4 by the way!!!)


----------



## petereanima (Dec 10, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> i would have expected the Diezel to be a bit too radical for his style of music, wouldn't you say?



Not really, i mean: of course its easy to make the Herbert sound brutal, but its also very easy to make it "nicer". For example - i use Ch1 for pure Clean stuff, Channel 2 in "+" mode for tight and dry rythm, and Channel 3 for small lead parts where i need abit extra gain and compression - for tappings for example! I use the midcut function, but also have the mids in the channel EQ very high, and of course use a guitar and pickups and a cab that "support" a brutal tone.

Sambora used his Herberts: Ch 1 - "acoustic clean", Ch 2 in "minus" mod eonly, gain almost completely down, jsut for crunchy clean kinda sounds, and for the rest he used Ch 3 with low gain settings and also the volume knob on the guitar rolled back! He didnt use the midcut function either. 

With he right guitar and pickup combination, you get pure classic rock sounds out of the amp that way!










Oh, and i'm can get really "awkward" for poeple around me whenever i had some drinks and "Wanted" is on...i end up yelling my lungs out, getting down on my knees and administer the epic solo on my brand new sprakling air-guitar.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Dec 10, 2010)

actually in between you writting this and me reading it i re-listen to the quick test done on that "13 amp of doom shoutout" page, and yeah, clean ist clean!!!

And i love those emo pants he is wearing!!!

Also, 2011 is a purchase / GAS-free zone for me...and Fred is already trying to make me break it...before 2011!!!!! bastard!!!

EDIT : you do clean stuff???

EDIT 2 : with reanima?


----------



## petereanima (Dec 10, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> EDIT : you do clean stuff???
> 
> EDIT 2 : with reanima?



 i KNEW that was coming. well, to be honest, "not yet" - we are trying out some clean parts here and there, mostly some short "jazzy" /"psychedelic" parts.

But before every rehearsal i play my "standard" stuff, to get warmed up - mostly the same 3-4 songs since 15 years.  (GNR, Skynyrd, Black Sabbath..and: who would have guessed: Wanted, dead or alive) 

Also in non-band-situation i actually play a lot clean.


----------



## rudomat (Mar 24, 2011)

Hope you enjoyed kids![/QUOTE]
hi!
thanks a lot for that info...i´m searching hard for as much details in richies gear as possible...
do you maybe have info about the two miced speakers...? are they both his main speakers for the dry sound and both of them turned on all of the time, or is the v30 only for high gain and the gold for cleaner sounds...?
and what´s the trick about the two mics to one speaker...? (is that actually the v30)
his stage amp cabs seem to be miced as well...??? so what´s going to the pa...the iso cabs, aren´t they...? so why do they mic the stage speakers...is that a fake...?
i´ve once gotten the info (it´s been said via his guitartech chris "lumpy hofschneider") that he always actually played a custom audio electronics preamp and used his fender and marshall heads as power amps only...???
thanks a lot,
rudi


----------



## Blake1970 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the post! This stuff always makes my day.


----------



## vanhendrix (Mar 24, 2011)

Ostia Man said:


> Nice pics, sooooo many heads!!!
> 
> I have two jcm 2000 dsl, and they ARE great amps! just not for metal, and not if you want that classic marshall sound. But somewhere in between.
> For what I do they great, like this:
> ...




Dude, you guys rock!


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, that is a ton of stuff. So many heads


----------



## evilsaint (Mar 24, 2011)

GOOD JOB ! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## rudomat (Mar 28, 2011)

who´s that guy behind richie actually...??? ;-)


----------



## 8Fingers (Mar 28, 2011)

archgabriel54 said:


> I was surprised that he was using JCM 2000's. I was under the impression they were crap?! The guitar tech said the first year they were made they were really good. Any thoughts?


 
Cool pics 

So just because Richie uses it you now think they're not crap?
Why some people think just because somebody is famous he has the best tastes/opinions/ears etc?
Personal tastes = everybody have their own. 
Just because something is good for Richie(famous dude) it doesn't means you (I) have to like it. 
I couldn't care less about what Richie/Vai/Satch whoever uses or thinks about his gear,I try and if I like it...........I like it.
BTW I hate marshalls,I love mesa boobies


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 28, 2011)

Only worthwhile bump...ever.


----------



## georg_f (Mar 28, 2011)

oh nice, he has iso cabs on stage
I heard some pros use these, but never knew who does exactly...


----------



## petereanima (Mar 28, 2011)

georg_f said:


> oh nice, he has iso cabs on stage
> I heard some pros use these, but never knew who does exactly...



James Hetfield would be another one.


----------



## 8Fingers (Mar 28, 2011)

petereanima said:


> James Hetfield would be another one.


 
yeah but he said.........pros


----------



## archgabriel54 (May 6, 2011)

8Fingers said:


> Cool pics
> 
> So just because Richie uses it you now think they're not crap?
> :




Nope not at all. Where did i say that?


----------

